# Adapters & Spacers



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

.

*WHEEL SPACERS & ADAPTERS*
*The Tire Rack does not sell Spacers or Adapters*. As well, I do not sell any Lug
Hardware or Hub Centric Rings for any wheel(s) except the wheel brands that I sell. 
*_____________________________________________________________________*
*_____________________________________________________________________*

Spacers & Adapters are carried by many of the VW Parts Supply Vendors
that advertise here on VWvortex. I'm sure most offer these items at
additional savings over H&R's retail prices. When you purchase
spacers, make sure that you also get longer lug bolts that are
equal to the thickness of the spacers.
............................................• *All Spaced Out*http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=459042
......................................• *H&R 5mm Spacers*http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=460631
.........................provided by Tom @ ECS Tuning
_________________________________________

Offset 
Lug Hdw
Wheel Locks w/Spacers
Centerbore/Hub Centric Rings
How to calculate what size spacers YOU need

.
.
.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 11:09 AM 4-12-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*H&R Spacers & Adapters*

*H&R Spacers & Adapters*



_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 4:50 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Spacers & Adapters - Photos*

*PHOTOS OF VEHICLES W/SPACERS*








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=401818
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=565053
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=663524
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=675717
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=680830
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=699414
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=693361
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=699231
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1833731
.......and *you* can look for more @ Vortex Search


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 10:56 AM 5-17-2005_


----------

